

The People Who Support Linux. Do You? - jennifercloer
http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/185-jennifer-cloer/306302-the-people-who-support-linux

======
daten
I support Linux by using the OS (the kernel /and/ open source applications)
every day in a business environment, discovering bugs and submitting bug
reports and patches to improve the software.

I feel like this article is just a fund-raising advertisement for the "Linux
Foundation". I wonder what's more valuable to the community, money I give to
one organization or time and skills I use to benefit many different
applications.

------
gacek
_What's your favorite, latest Linux innovation?

Fernandez: [...] The day I updated my laptop's kernel and discovered the
wireless now worked out-of-the-box [...]_

Ok. So why do you put something like that in an article meant to promote
Linux?

~~~
argv_empty
Probably because it answers a common, long-standing complaint.

~~~
sophacles
A complaint that many people preface with "the only thing stopping me from
using linux is..."

